# What will you be doing with your (US) economic stimulus check?



## Flourgirl (Apr 28, 2008)

Will you stimulate the economy or save it or both? We'll be saving half and using the other half to put new tile in our downstairs bathroom. Of course, our check will be mailed and we're at the end of the list, so we won't get ours until July & some of our friends make too much and don't even qualify (must be nice). How about you?


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 28, 2008)

the mammoth $600?????  pay a couple of bills.  Stimulate the economy?  who's kidding whom?


----------



## GotGarlic (Apr 28, 2008)

I can't remember what we decided to do with it, except we're saving part of it.  The rest will probably go in the vacation fund - we're hoping to do a big trip to Europe next year for our 25th anniversary. Visit former exchange students in Germany (one will be graduating from high school), then go to Italy, maybe.

You got that right, June - pandering is more like it. I heard a suggestion on the radio that the gov't should have used it to build/repair infrastructure. That would stimulate the construction economy *and* get something useful done.


----------



## LadyCook61 (Apr 28, 2008)

hubby will stash it in the bank. he hates spending money.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

It will disappear into my checkbook, never to be seen again.


----------



## pdswife (Apr 28, 2008)

Let's see with the 46 dollars that the government is so kindly giving us... Maybe a trip to Subway for a sandwich and we might even spring for chips.  SIGH!!!!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm going to buy 4 Toilet seats, and 6 Claw Hammers at the local hardware!!

The way I've got it figured...I owe $3420 in Federal Taxes, and since NASA pays $600 for a toilet seat ($600 x 4 = $2400 right??) Then The Pentagon (Department of Defense) pays $175.50 for a hammer. ($175.50 x 6 = $1029 right?) So $2400 + $1029 = the $3420 I owe...That should square things up with Uncle Sam for this year!!! ....What I have left should buy a few porterhouse steaks!!! Yummy!! I'm excited!!!!


----------



## NAchef (Apr 28, 2008)

I have to do some remodeling in our rental house. So the renters will have a nice tile floor and fresh paint, and I wont get to enjoy any of it.


----------



## Spicy Meataball (Apr 28, 2008)

gonna go to my vacay fund for mexico in august,...wooot


----------



## muzzlet (Apr 28, 2008)

Spending it on my big 50th birthday bash in July!!


----------



## pacanis (Apr 28, 2008)

Having just written the federal govt, state govt and local govt a check on April 15th, I will be using the 600 bucks to stimulate my own economy.  It will be going into my checking account to help (barely) bolster back up what the govt said they needed.


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2008)

We will either be buying a couple of bicycles and child seats for the bikes so we can take family bike rides or we will be getting a new mattress. We have not decided if exercise or comfort has won out yet.


----------



## spryte (Apr 28, 2008)

It will just pay for summer daycare  =(


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2008)

Don't have a clue how much i will get.  but all of it will go to salvaging our personal finances.  We already spent the money on our daughter's wedding.  We've been stimulating the economy for over six months now.  Why do you think the U.S. ecomonmy hasn't collapsed completely yet.  Yep, it was my paychecks that did it.  Why, I oughtta get a medal.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## QSis (Apr 28, 2008)

On behalf of all Americans, thank you very much, Goodweed!



Lee


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, the state is scheduled to suck $501 out of our bank account (which is currently below zero) Wednesday, so hopefully it will be deposited by then. The direct deposit ones are supposed to go in from today through Friday. If they do them by the last number of your SS#, as they are doing with the mailed checks, ours may not go in until Friday.  As far as the rest of the money, we are low on gas and food, so some of it will go to those. Some of it is going to go to our favorite Mexican restaurant!

Barbara


----------



## pacanis (Apr 28, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> we are low on gas and food, so some of it will go to those. Some of it is going to go to my favorite Mexican restaurant!
> 
> Barbara


 
Gee, never saw "gas, food and Mexican restaurant" in the same sentence before...


----------



## jeninga75 (Apr 28, 2008)

I'll probably throw it into savings for when Aspen gets her operation in November.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Gee, never saw "gas, food and Mexican restaurant" in the same sentence before...


I guess you need to read that one backwards!

Barbara


----------



## GB (Apr 28, 2008)

As a side note, they are sending the checks based on the last two digits of your social security number. The lower the number the sooner you get your payment.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

GB said:


> As a side note, they are sending the checks based on the last two digits of your social security number. The lower the number the sooner you get your payment.


Yep. Direct deposit rebates will go in by May 2nd. Mailed ones will be sent as follows:

00-09: May 9
10-18: May 23
19-25: May 30
26-38: June 6
39-51: June 13
52-63: June 20
64-75: June 27
76-87: July 4
88-99: July 11

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

I'm glad ours will be done by direct deposit.  I don't want to wait until July 11 for it to be mailed.

Barbara


----------



## AmericaWestCMH (Apr 28, 2008)

Throwing it in my Scottrade account.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 28, 2008)

How can you find out how much you're slotted to get?  Of course $50 would be a help.  I'll take anything I can get.  I know that the gas and utilities are really taking their share of my paychecks, not to mention the higher prices of food.

I need a fuel-efficent, but sporty motorcycle.  That's all there is to it, and maybe I can get it with spike-studded tires for use on wintery roads.  Of course, I would then probably be using so much natural gas from my furnace to heat back up that I'd spend the saving on gasolene fighting off frostbite!

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## AllenOK (Apr 28, 2008)

Does paying bills count as "stimulating the economy"?  After paying my car insurance, and getting caught up on bills, I'd like to buy some fishing gear, like a new rod-n-reel for some medium-action catfish, tackle, etc.  I'd really like to buy a HDTV.  It's going to depend on how much I get back for myself, and the three kids I claim on my taxes.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 28, 2008)

GW, there is a calculator on the IRS.GOV website.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

I read that it is basically $600 per person ($1200 per couple filing jointly) and $300 per dependent.

Barbara


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 28, 2008)

IMPORTANT:  If you are retired and don't file taxes, you still get this.  You just have to sign up.  My aunt almost missed out on it but fortunately someone let her know.  You should have gotten a letter about it, but you know how some of those letters just look like junk!

Barbara


----------



## jabbur (Apr 28, 2008)

Mine will either go to pay tuition or pay off the credit card.  Haven't decided yet.


----------



## sattie (Apr 28, 2008)

Well, probably not what the IRS wants me to do with it!!!!  Had a streak of unfortunate events... roof damage, AC went out, termites, need to replenish my stash!


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2008)

It will go into our monthly debts and our 3 kids that ask for everything possible.


----------



## Mama (Apr 29, 2008)

We're going to do some stocking up on canned goods and meat for the freezer because the price of food is rising faster than any amount of interest we would get in a savings account.


----------



## smoke king (Apr 29, 2008)

Vegas baby!!!!


----------



## luvs (Apr 29, 2008)

student loans.


----------



## Dina (Apr 29, 2008)

Mama said:


> We're going to do some stocking up on canned goods and meat for the freezer because the price of food is rising faster than any amount of interest we would get in a savings account.


I here ya.  I paid $201 on groceries yesterday on same stuff I used to buy for $130.  I was shocked!  No eating out for us for a while.


----------



## buckytom (Apr 29, 2008)

my wife informed me that it's not goibg for bills. we're going on vacation.

so far, the options are north carolina or florida.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> ...the options are north carolina or florida.


 

...depending on the size of the check?  Just jump in the car and drive South until you run out of money!


----------



## buckytom (Apr 29, 2008)

with gas prices the way they are, that would be before we got to philly...

i want to fly to florida, stay on sanibel island. dw wants to drive to the beaches of north carolina.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 29, 2008)

Have a nice time in NC.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 29, 2008)

buckytom said:


> with gas prices the way they are, that would be before we got to philly...
> 
> i want to fly to florida, stay on sanibel island. dw wants to drive to the beaches of north carolina.


 
Take her to the beaches, leaver her in the salon, or on the blanket, and do some surf fishing.

Or see if you can find any of those famous East Coast razor clams on the beach, or catch some crayfish.  Buy a coupld of kites and attach blades to the corners of your kite and see if you can cut her kite string.  

Ok.  I'll be good now.  Take her and your younguns to the beach, play in the surf (safely), and show them and yourself the time of your lives.  Take your portable grill and get some hot dogs, or brats, some corn on the cob, etc.  Have fun in the simplicity of just spending time with the most important people in your life.  And Daddy, remember, don't throw the little one too high into the air before the big spaloosh, and make sure the water is at the right depth.  Keep an eye out for rip tides, and should you find yourself in one, swim parallel to the beach to get out of it.

Have fun, be safe, and enjoy the time.  All to soon, it will be over and you'll have to go back to work.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 29, 2008)

Barbara L said:


> I'm glad ours will be done by direct deposit. I don't want to wait until July 11 for it to be mailed.
> 
> Barbara


 
I'm with you... my Mailing Date would have been June 27th... Peh!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Apr 29, 2008)

ChefJune said:


> I'm with you... my Mailing Date would have been June 27th... Peh!


 
Rats..I just looked...that's when mine WILL be sent....Send me 1/2 of yours, and I'll pay you back in July....


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 29, 2008)

Well, it looks like more bad news. The article I had read said that all the direct deposit rebates would be in by this Friday, May 2. I just checked Internal Revenue Service and found out it won't be until later in May:

*Stimulus Payment Schedule for Tax Returns Processed by April 15*


Economic stimulus payments will be issued according to the last two-digits of the main filer's Social Security number. For joint filers, the payments will go out based on the person listed first on the return. Payments will be made by either direct deposit or paper check, consistent with how people filed their 2007 tax return. 

People who use direct deposit also will be among the first to receive the payments starting April 28. Direct deposits will be made daily and completed by the date listed below:​*DIRECT DEPOSIT*


*Last two SSN digits:** Payments will be transmitted no later than:* 00 through 20 May 2, 21 through 75 May 9, 76 through 99 May 16

Paper checks will also go out based on Social Security number. For Social Security numbers ending in 00 through 09, the paper checks will be mailed starting May 9 and will continue through May 16. A similar process will be repeated in the following weeks.

*PAPER CHECK*

*Last two SSN digits:** Payments will be mailed no later than:* 00 through 09 May 16, 10 through 18 May 23, 19 through 25 May 30, 26 through 38 June 6, 39 through 51 June 13, 52 through 63 June 20, 64 through 75 June 27, 76 through 87 July 4, 88 through 99 July 11

People who file a return after April 15 will receive their economic stimulus payment, but probably about two weeks later than the schedule shows. A return must be filed by October 15 in order to receive a stimulus payment this year. See the online calculator for an estimate of the amount you will receive. 

A small percentage of tax returns will require additional time to process and to compute a stimulus payment amount. For these returns, stimulus payments may not be issued in accordance with the schedule above, even if the tax return was processed by April 15.​ 
Barbara


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

It will go toward a minivan.


----------



## B'sgirl (Apr 29, 2008)

Flourgirl said:


> Will you stimulate the economy or save it or both? We'll be saving half and using the other half to put new tile in our downstairs bathroom. Of course, our check will be mailed and we're at the end of the list, so we won't get ours until July & some of our friends make too much and don't even qualify (must be nice). How about you?




Technically, if you put it in the bank you are still stimulating the economy because you are putting it where banks have access to loan it out to others. It is a myth to say that saving your money in a bank is hording it and preventing it from entering the economy. Unless, of course, you stuff it under your mattress.


----------



## GB (Apr 29, 2008)

B'sgirl said:


> Technically, if you put it in the bank you are still stimulating the economy because you are putting it where banks have access to loan it out to others. It is a myth to say that saving your money in a bank is hording it and preventing it from entering the economy. Unless, of course, you stuff it under your mattress.


This is not completely true. It just means that the banks have more money available to lend. It does not mean that that money WILL  be lent. Putting it in the bank does not stimulate the economy the way spending it does.


----------



## Constance (Apr 29, 2008)

If we get one, it will go on my landscaping bill. Our 2 acres is getting a face lift, and as always, the job is going over budget.


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 29, 2008)

Going towards a family car.. we are down to one vehicle and that is being used for DW's business. Unless this other trade deal works out, in which it will go to pay down debt or help renovate the garage or a million other things that need done.
Won't put it in savings, would rather put it in a fire proof safe instead. Ours is coming as a paper check, no way I want the IRS running around with my bank account info, thank you very much!
Actually I would have liked direct deposit but DW is very paranoid when it comes to the US Government. Must be her Canadian background there, LOL.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Apr 29, 2008)

I thought I read some where that this is not free money it is supposed to be like last time they sent a check it actually will come out of next years taxes. I do not believe this will solve the problems in this country it's much more complicated than that. These checks will help a little but it will not solve the high prices we are paying for gas and food. It's a tiny little band-aid for a gashing wound. I do think it is wise to invest in a fair amount of non perishable food as those prices are going thru the roof and they will only get higher due to the gas prices. I believe sooner or later the truckers will go on strike because right now they are not going to be able to keep this up and make a living. As for gas I would like to know if there is a way to stock pile some gas in an efficient way. As usual the oil companies are reporting record profits in the billions I would think they would have some compassion and not charge as much as they can at least for a while but alas not so.


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 29, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> ...Actually I would have liked direct deposit but DW is very paranoid when it comes to the US Government. Must be her Canadian background there, LOL.


Believe me, if the government wants it, they will get it anyway. Years ago my mom and dad received some money from the IRS that was not theirs ($250 I think). They told the IRS they weren't supposed to have the money and wanted to know what to do, but they never got a response. Then one day $250 *plus a fine* were deducted from my mom and dad's bank account! This was before [a very few] people were able to fight the IRS and sometimes win. As I said, if they want it, they will get it.

I'm sure you have read this before--Have you ever noticed what happens when you join the following words?

*THE IRS*

Yep, that says it all! 

Barbara


----------



## mikki (Apr 30, 2008)

Ours will probably go towards an outdoor wood stove. Hubby is tired of paying high heating costs when we have 20 acres of free fuel.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

GotGarlic said:


> I can't remember what we decided to do with it, except we're saving part of it.  The rest will probably go in the vacation fund - we're hoping to do a big trip to Europe next year for our 25th anniversary. Visit former exchange students in Germany (one will be graduating from high school), then go to Italy, maybe.
> 
> You got that right, June - pandering is more like it. I heard a suggestion on the radio that the gov't should have used it to build/repair infrastructure. That would stimulate the construction economy *and* get something useful done.



GG, I hope that when you visit Italy(we were in Rome) the dollar has gone up in value.....we were there a few months ago and if the $$ is as stagnated as it was when we were there your $600 won't go far.......and we stayed at a 4 star hotel and took public transport everywhere except for the Borgia museum 'cause it had a cut-off time to be there or you lost your $$$ for the  tour (and boy, was it worth it)---for some reason the buses were not picking up that day to go in that direction so we took a taxi--only 8 dollars and worth every cent


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

oh, and the hotel was taken during the off season.........forget the on season...we never would have been able to afford it, otherwise, and we heard horror stories about people being put up in bad hotel accomodations


----------



## Maverick2272 (Apr 30, 2008)

At this rate: A tank of gas and two weeks of groceries!


----------



## Barbara L (Apr 30, 2008)

Maverick2272 said:


> At this rate: A tank of gas and two weeks of groceries!


I know what you mean!

Barbara


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 30, 2008)

Use it to pay my quarterly taxes.


----------



## expatgirl (Apr 30, 2008)

quarterly??? you must be one of Uncle Sam's best friends, Josh S!!!


----------



## josh_swinehart (Apr 30, 2008)

Oh yeah.


----------



## LEFSElover (May 1, 2008)

...........I'll probably buy a pinto bean


----------



## expatgirl (May 1, 2008)

hahaha---hope it's not that bad


----------



## josh_swinehart (May 1, 2008)

LEFSElover said:


> ...........I'll probably buy a pinto bean



Live a little, buy 2.

-Josh


----------



## B'sgirl (May 1, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> I thought I read some where that this is not free money it is supposed to be like last time they sent a check it actually will come out of next years taxes. I do not believe this will solve the problems in this country it's much more complicated than that. These checks will help a little but it will not solve the high prices we are paying for gas and food. It's a tiny little band-aid for a gashing wound. I do think it is wise to invest in a fair amount of non perishable food as those prices are going thru the roof and they will only get higher due to the gas prices. I believe sooner or later the truckers will go on strike because right now they are not going to be able to keep this up and make a living. As for gas I would like to know if there is a way to stock pile some gas in an efficient way. As usual the oil companies are reporting record profits in the billions I would think they would have some compassion and not charge as much as they can at least for a while but alas not so.



I think I heard that too. You're probably right about the band-aid. I'd say more about it but I don't want to get too political on everyone and get sent to the woodshed.


----------

